# Ingersoll Trump?



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I picked this lovely little Ingersoll pocket watch up at a boot sale, very cheaply,together with a litle leather `chaine` attached.I have been on the look out for one for a while,as it was one of the first watches i owned when young.

When i got it home i noticed the printed writing on the dial had Trump on instead of ,as i remember from old, Triumph,is this common,as i realise they were made cheaply and in the millions.

I am hoping to include a photo,but apologies if it does not come out,as i am having a few problems posting photo`s.

Many Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> I picked this lovely little Ingersoll pocket watch up at a boot sale, very cheaply,together with a litle leather `chaine` attached.I have been on the look out for one for a while,as it was one of the first watches i owned when young.
> 
> When i got it home i noticed the printed writing on the dial had Trump on instead of ,as i remember from old, Triumph,is this common,as i realise they were made cheaply and in the millions.
> 
> ...


its not unusual its just that this is not the same watch as an ingersoll truimph as the trump was made in USA where ingersolls were made in GB Ystragynlais in South Wales these are a totally different watch with i assume a different movement post a picture and i'll tell you still a nice pocket watch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting Russ - but I'm sure I've seen one of these illustrated before, but from the 1930's/40's - yours looks newer and very fresh. :yes:

Maybe they made it for Donald (Trump) :lol: I'll watch and see if anyone has more info.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks for the information besspeg,i was not aware of that,hopefully have enclosed a quick picture of the movement.



Thanks Mel,If Donald had anything to do with it,it would have been `tastefully decorated`using his well known and loved, understated elegance. :notworthy: 

Best Regards,

Russ


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Ingersoll in the US made both the Triumph and Trump models among many. The serial on yours indicates it was made in 1944 which would have been the year that Ingersoll-Waterbury company was bought by US Time which became Timex. Ingersoll watches started in the US as Robert H Ingersoll & Bros. in 1892. Waterbury Clock Co took over the Ingersoll name in 1922.

Robert Ingersoll established Ingersoll Ltd. in the UK in 1905 as a sales office and by 1908 Ingersoll Ltd opened branches in Germany, Belgium, Holland, Sweden, Denmark, and Norway.Post WW I all the branches except London were closed. Waterbury Clock Company had manufactured all the Ingersoll watches until it took over the Ingersoll company in 1922. In 1929 it sold the Ingersoll assets in the UK to the London companies directors.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Ingersoll in the US made both the Triumph and Trump models among many. The serial on yours indicates it was made in 1944 which would have been the year that Ingersoll-Waterbury company was bought by US Time which became Timex. Ingersoll watches started in the US as Robert H Ingersoll & Bros. in 1892. Waterbury Clock Co took over the Ingersoll name in 1922.
> 
> Robert Ingersoll established Ingersoll Ltd. in the UK in 1905 as a sales office and by 1908 Ingersoll Ltd opened branches in Germany, Belgium, Holland, Sweden, Denmark, and Norway.Post WW I all the branches except London were closed. Waterbury Clock Company had manufactured all the Ingersoll watches until it took over the Ingersoll company in 1922. In 1929 it sold the Ingersoll assets in the UK to the London companies directors.


Thank you Bill,for taking the time to give me this valuable information,i really did not know it was that old,i am very pleased to have it.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------

